

Tool Assisted Speedrun uses bug in Pokemon Yellow to execute arbitrary code - GhotiFish
http://tasvideos.org/2341M.html

======
GhotiFish
The authors comments give a good overview of what was done

<http://tasvideos.org/3894S.html>

He has a forum post that goes into the technical details here:

<http://tasvideos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342003#342003>

